

First Black Elected to Head Harvard's Law Review (1990) - johnny99
http://www.nytimes.com/1990/02/06/us/first-black-elected-to-head-harvard-s-law-review.html

======
johnny99
Money quote: "For better or for worse, people will view it as historically
significant," said Prof. Randall Kennedy, who teaches contracts and race
relations law. "But I hope it won't overwhelm this individual student's
achievement."

